# 2006 X-trail Emulsified oil and water in spark plug



## jaychale (9 mo ago)

2006 X-Trail 2.5L Bonavista











Checking the oil that is always burning or leaking I found that there was creamy beige emulsified oil inside the filler cap. this prompted us to pull off the head cover and see whats up. the bottom of the head cover had some more on it, about where I've circled, but also the air port connection had some as well.

Next thing we found was that there was a considerable amount of water in sparkplug well 4. 1 and 3 show some signs of rust, but not standing water. 4 was also quite loose.
We gave everything a good clean and put it all back together, and started it up. The chatter it usually does when cold and idling or low speed had disappeared.
So we thought maybe we had inadvertently fixed a problem.

The next day we do an oil change, and find that the emulsified oil on the cap is back, and there is more moisture in 4. 
the oil was old and a bit heavy, 10w40. Seemed like there was a bit of grit in it. No sign of emulsified oil in the filter or anywhere else that we could find.

After the oil change (Mobil 1 5w30) it sounds great, runs great, but this emulsification and water ingress issues seem like they are a major problem that could really bone this engine in a hurry if we can't figure what the deal is.


Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

6 Causes Of Oil On Spark Plugs (on Threads & In Wells)


If you noticed oil on your spark plugs when you replaced them, it is time to fix it. Find the 6 most common causes of engine oil on the spark plugs.




mechanicbase.com


----------



## jaychale (9 mo ago)

tonyvancity said:


> 6 Causes Of Oil On Spark Plugs (on Threads & In Wells)
> 
> 
> If you noticed oil on your spark plugs when you replaced them, it is time to fix it. Find the 6 most common causes of engine oil on the spark plugs.
> ...


No oil on the spark plugs, just water.

Should also mention that we checked the coolant, it seems green and clear.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several causes of oil in the spark plug tubes:

- Bad tube seals on the valve cover.
- Defective PCV valve.
- Defective valve stem seals.


----------



## jaychale (9 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> Several causes of oil in the spark plug tubes:
> 
> - Bad tube seals on the valve cover.
> - Defective PCV valve.
> - Defective valve stem seals.


Again, definitely water. Not oil


----------



## JohnHuson (May 4, 2013)

This is a normal happening for a worn engine and is caused by excessive lack of engine breathing that causes 'Mayonnaise' to
build up in the filler cap. A mixture of oil and liquid. It can indicate a problem with the head gasket seeping coolant into the compression
side of the engine. Head gasket weeping. Or compression reducing owing to worn piston rings allowing compression to go into the sump.
Rather than worrying ensure the engine breather pipes are free of yellow crud and they are clear. If it continues then it is not good news. 
It really does indicate a very worn engine. If you remove the filler cap and you can feel the blow from the cap you
have a problem. John.


----------



## jaychale (9 mo ago)

JohnHuson said:


> This is a normal happening for a worn engine and is caused by excessive lack of engine breathing that causes 'Mayonnaise' to
> build up in the filler cap. A mixture of oil and liquid. It can indicate a problem with the head gasket seeping coolant into the compression
> side of the engine. Head gasket weeping. Or compression reducing owing to worn piston rings allowing compression to go into the sump.
> Rather than worrying ensure the engine breather pipes are free of yellow crud and they are clear. If it continues then it is not good news.
> ...


This is very much what is happening. I confirmed wind coming from the filler hole.
My thought is we should do a full head seal swap, probably the piston rings, and the seals on the ignition coils.


----------



## JohnHuson (May 4, 2013)

Firstly you need to test the compression, each cylinder. If you do the head only it may need skimming. Replace your valve guide seals.
Inspect the bores for excessive wear and ring damage.
Upend the head and pour a little petrol around the valve rims to see if the fuel leaks away indicated it needs the valves grinding.
Hopefully you do not have a crack in the head causing leaks but take a good look.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

jaychale said:


> Again, definitely water. Not oil


Exactly 
What rogoman said 
The engine is not breathing


----------

